

GoDaddy is down - menny
http://www.just-ping.com/index.php?vh=www.godaddy.com&c=&s=ping%21&vtt=1347299560&vhost=_&c=

======
kintamanimatt
Oh happy day, oh happy daaaaay!

On a side note, do we really need a post every time some website goes down?
It's hardly notable or intellectually stimulating.

------
grsites
Wouldn't it be funny if they forgot to renew their domain name and it got
snatched? ;-)

~~~
grsites
Turns out it's Anonymous:

<https://twitter.com/AnonOpsLegion/status/245218636187443200>

~~~
menny
Too bad, I really wished it was a DNS renewal thing.

------
brittohalloran
Bonus points for showing me just-ping.com -- that rocks

~~~
menny
You welcome!

